# Fluorocarbon Line On Spinning Reel



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Can all fluoro be spooled using 8 lb test without losing castability and memory problems? I was told the heavier the fluoro on a spinning reel the less manageable.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

IMO fluoro on a spinning reel is just a bad idea. I've tried Sunline Sniper, which is supposed to be one of the best, in 12# test and it was a disaster. Open the bail and if your finger slips it will uncoil all over the floor of your boat and I mean all the way down to the bottom of the spool. Also any line twist is even a bigger problem. Tatsu is supposed to be the most manageable but is super expensive. Maybe a fluoro in 6# test would work but imo fluoro costs too much to experiment with. Actually I'm starting to think our spending on equipment has gotten way out of hand and I'm considering going back to a quality mono next time I respool. It worked fine when it was the best we had.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

It depends on a couple of things. First and foremost, it depends on which fluorocarbon line you're using. I use Seaguar Tatsu on my spinning gear. Very pricy, but truly awesome line, and IMO well worth every cent of its cost.

The second thing to consider is the size reel you're putting it on. The fact that the line comes off the side of the spool on spinning reels, is what makes using fluorocarbon line on them a pain. Couple the line coming off the side of the spool with the small spool diameter of the most popular sized spinning reels, and a line with some memory, and it's going to present problems. As the line comes off the spool during the cast, the diameter gets smaller, and the distance to the lip of the spool increases as a result. You lose some casting distance, and unless you're using a high quality line, you can lose quite a bit of casting distance. By quite a bit I mean 10 - 20'

The way I judge the max size fluorocarbon line I would use on a spinning reel is by the capacities the reel is rated to hold in standard mono filament line. Most of the spinning reels I know of are rated for three different sizes. I use the middle line size to set the max size fluorocarbon line I would use on that reel. So 8# test would be in that range unless you're talking about a 1000 series size reel. 

I will say that the Seaguar Tatsu I mentioned earlier handles extremely well by fluorocarbon line standards, on spinning reels. I've used and still do on occasion, 10# test Tatsu on 3000 series Shimano spinning reels with little to no problems. 

Probably the best tip I could give for using fluorocarbon on a spinning reel is to close the bail of the reel with your off hand after making a cast. This will put your hand in position to give the line a small pull to tighten it up on the spool before you start your retrieve. That little tip will pretty much eliminate any wind knot you'll get before your retrieve is started. Also, line twist is inherent to every open face spinning reel. It's the nature of the beast, so to speak. Fluorocarbon line will show that twist more easily than a more supple line will. For instance, braid will very rarely show twist from being used on a spinning reel. That doesn't mean there isn't twist in the braid, its just so limp that it takes a lot of twist before it shows up.

I say go for it. Buy a spool of 8# Tatsu and you'll fall in love with it, It's the best fluorocarbon line I have ever used.

Addition: I just saw Shaggy's post, he must have been typing his while I was typing mine, No disrespect meant to Shaggy, but unless he was using at reel larger than what the equivalent to a Shimano 4000 size reel, 12# test fluorocarbon is way to heavy to use on a 4000 size and under spinning reel. It's the whole spool diameter thing I mentioned earlier. Also, Sunline Sniper truly is a high quality fluorocarbon line. But it's a stiffer line when you start getting into the test range that he mentioned.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

GoneFishin75 said:


> Can all fluoro be spooled using 8 lb test without losing castability and memory problems? I was told the heavier the fluoro on a spinning reel the less manageable.


Bassbme's post just shows how smart you were for asking for advice before buying fluorocarbon for spinning gear. I didn't do that and wasted a lot of money. It's totally just me but really...consider whether or not the advantages of Tatsu are worth the expense. Also consider if baitcasting is an option. I use Sunline FC Sniper on a baitcaster in 12# test without any issues and it is about half the price of Tatsu.


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks guys for the great advice! I purchased some seaguar and bass pro FC in 8 and 10 lb and plan on using the KVD line conditioner i hear it really works but we'll see. Stay tuned for an update in about two months


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is another tip regarding line twist of fluorocarbon line on a spinning reel.

When spooling up a spinning reel. Go ahead and load your reel with the line however you wish. Then I recommend doing this helpful technique twice (2-times) prior to fishing with your newly lined reel.

Open the bail on your spinning reel. Then grab your line (with nothing tied on to it) and take a walk for several hundred feet. Drop the line onto the ground. Then walk back to your reel. Pinch your line with one hand and slowly reel the line back to you with the other. Then do it again. You will see the line twisting and turning freely while being spooled up.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Not sure if it helps or if you'd be interested... 

Yo-Zuri Hybrid might be worth looking into. It's a Flouro/Nylon hybrid. I've used it on a spinning reel with no issues. Tackle Warehouse had it in stock last time I checked. I think it comes 600 yards in the $10-15 range if I remember right.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

JignPig Guide said:


> Here is another tip regarding line twist of fluorocarbon line on a spinning reel.
> 
> When spooling up a spinning reel. Go ahead and load your reel with the line however you wish. Then I recommend doing this helpful technique twice (2-times) prior to fishing with your newly lined reel.
> 
> Open the bail on your spinning reel. Then grab your line (with nothing tied on to it) and take a walk for several hundred feet. Drop the line onto the ground. Then walk back to your reel. Pinch your line with one hand and slowly reel the line back to you with the other. Then do it again. You will see the line twisting and turning freely while being spooled up.


X infinity on this. It's exactly what I do every time I put line on a spinning reel, unless it's braid.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just a thought, On my spinning rig i spool up with 15lbs. Braid or Nanofil and just use a floro leader. You can cast a mile and get all the benefits of braid and floro both.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

angler69 said:


> Just a thought, On my spinning rig i spool up with 15lbs. Braid or Nanofil and just use a floro leader. You can cast a mile and get all the benefits of braid and floro both.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Same here, 10 lb spider braid with 12 lb sniper fc leader (1-2 ft) so that I can keep the uni knot right at the end guide when casting so it doesn't constantly go through my guides. I wasted some sniper trying to spool a full reel last year although it was 12 lb maybe you can get away with a lighter lb. test.


----------



## boxer (Dec 11, 2012)

Berkeley floro in the green color works well on my spinning reels. The clear floro is ok, but is less manageable than the green color floro.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Bassbme's post just shows how smart you were for asking for advice before buying fluorocarbon for spinning gear. I didn't do that and wasted a lot of money. It's totally just me but really...consider whether or not the advantages of Tatsu are worth the expense. Also consider if baitcasting is an option. I use Sunline FC Sniper on a baitcaster in 12# test without any issues and it is about half the price of Tatsu.


Great point! When Berkeley Vanish first came out it thought it sounded like a great idea, so I spooled up a couple of spinning reels with it. Big mistake! That stuff has more memory than an elephant! When I'd open the bail it would just "leap" off the spool and wind up on my shoes! I wound up taking it all off and throwing it away!



angler69 said:


> Just a thought, On my spinning rig i spool up with 15lbs. Braid or Nanofil and just use a floro leader. You can cast a mile and get all the benefits of braid and floro both.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Excellent point! What the idea behind fluoro? Invisibility at the point of attack! That doesn't mean that the entirety of your line has to be that way, although I do understand that it offers more abrasion resistance than mono. But it makes you wonder. My BIL uses Fireline Original Fused Crystal braid, ties it directly to his lures, and catches fish like mad!


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I've used the suffix in the green carton in 8 pound test on a spinning reel and it didn't seem too bad

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

